# Do you know what these are?



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone identify these horns? Are the bodies early ID's or something else?
The drivers are obviously CD-1's, but are they the early piezo versions or later?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i think but could be wrong those look like the old cd1 pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Very old ID drivers on what look like very old fiberglass horn bodies.they are not cdpro drivers as fcar as I know


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Noooo

That's the first run of ID horns. They were fiberglass for a bit before they were urethane.

A looooong time before the 1 Pro drivers came out. These are probably 93-94ish.

Not piezo for sure. Look like Radian drivers.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys. Worth mucking around with then?


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Noooo


Not a bad noooo I hope?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

In response to Will's CD 1Pro thing.

Same internally as the urethane horns, just made from fiberglass. Might could use a layer of your favorite damping mat if you wanted.

If you wanted to step up the drivers to something more modern, you could do that.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i fail


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

And the win goes to Jason!

Those are the original horns we sold through 1994. Damp the horns a they will do you well. The newer drivers offer improvements but a version of that same driver is still sold today.

Eric


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

From the man himself! Thanks Eric.
I'm working on a 'period correct' install, so this model is perfect 

This might be a dumb question, but is it okay to mount the horns with the motors facing down? The heater core and blower unit is mounted hard against the cowl area and flush with the bottom of the dash, meaning I can't mount the horns level with the floor/seats if the motors face upwards.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> From the man himself! Thanks Eric.
> I'm working on a 'period correct' install, so this model is perfect
> 
> This might be a dumb question, but is it okay to mount the horns with the motors facing down? The heater core and blower unit is mounted hard against the cowl area and flush with the bottom of the dash, meaning I can't mount the horns level with the floor/seats if the motors face upwards.


yes you can mount them however you see fit to make them fit


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> yes you can mount them however you see fit to make them fit


as long as they are still horizontal


----------



## sean (Feb 1, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> i fail


You thought you didn't???

Long time Horseman.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I bought my first set of ID horns in either 94 or 95, got a few years on the wagontrain...lol.



Horsemanwill said:


> i fail


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's why I love this place! Thanks for the help gents.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

sean said:


> You thought you didn't???
> 
> Long time Horseman.


hey don't get kicked in the shin get to work lol


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I bought my first set of ID horns in either 94 or 95, got a few years on the wagontrain...lol.


what's worse is i think i saw them or drivers like them on ebay once and asked eric about them


----------

